# How to ask for a schedule change at work without getting fired



## christy271987

ok, everybody should know by now reading my profile that I work at pizza hut part time, when I first started out, she put me on the night shift, and I didn't like it because I wouldn't do anything when I was there and I thought she didn't need me and the other assistant managers kept sending me home early when I was working, so she came up to me one day and said "you're going to work the day shift with me from now on, I'm tired of them sending you home early when we need you" its nice to actually feel needed/wanted somewhere, anyways, if you've read my blogs I fell for the dish washer in the back that works at a chick plant now during the day when I was working with him, since he got that job during the day, I didn't see him for 2 weeks and I missed him a lot and when I found out he was going to be working nights now instead of day I begged her to put me on the same schedule as him, I asked her myself at least 4 times and she wouldn't do it for me, she kept blowing me off about it, or she was forgetting about it one, I finally went to a guy there I knew for a long time and talked to him about talking to her about it for me because he's good friends with her and they joke around a lot and he asked her for me and he said that she said she would do it but if she sees us in the back talking then I couldn't work with him anymore, well, too late, I did more than talk to him outside when she was gone and one of our assistant managers was there, she doesn't care though, she's been trying to set us up ever since she found out we liked each other and she even said "go talk to him before I talk to her about you not wanting to work with him anymore" of course I did, not just because she asked me to but I wanted to, I work with him tomorrow night at 5pm, and she's already got our schedule out for next week, I work with him next weekend saturday and sunday, and I want to talk to him but I don't want to not work with him anymore either, I don't know what to do, I asked her about putting me on the night shift again and she said she could because when I filled out my application to work there I said I could work anytime, and I do have a good reason for wanting to work the night shift besides him, all 3 of the managers are there at night including the general manager that doesn't like to send me home and when she's around those 2 other assistants of hers they won't dare try and send me home when she's around and I need my hours, plus she gives me more hours when I work nights, I got 7 hours one night, I haven't met him yet but I would hate to have to go talk to our district manager about her fixing my schedule, but I don't know if she could fire me for that or not, I guess she could, I'm so freakin' confused, someone please give me some good advice because I do want to see this guy more, and the only time I get to see or talk to him is when we work together, and I do need more hours because I only got 10 last week, I'm a Restaurant CSR, the person that answers the phone and takes the orders over the phone, she's got 2 other girls that does it on the weekends, but they're both in high school during the day and she has a hard time working my schedule around theirs because of school, I told one of those girls that I wanted to switch schedules with her, she could work during the day and I could work her shift at night, I went to the same school she's going to and they have a program where you could get out of school at 11 or 11:30 in the morning if you have a job and they'll give you credit for the classes you miss, so you'll still pass, I told her about it but she thinks she'll fail so she doesn't believe me, I guess just because I'm 21, went to school there, graduated from there and probably had the same teachers, I'm wrong and/or I'm stupid, that makes me so mad, the whole things just go me frustrated, we've stood up for each other too when the managers get after us, like when the General Manager was mad at him the other day for not at least calling in to work she was like "he needs to tell me if he wants this job or not because if he doesn't I could find somebody else that does" and I was like "uhhh, his cousin told me that he told him he was having family problems, thats why he didn't come in" and she was just like "oh, well, he needs to take care of his family problems and come on to work" I just left after that because my shift was over and my mom was outside waiting on me, I swear, one of these days I'm going to be able to tell her she's fired because I'm going for my Bachelors in Human Resource Management and I would love to get a job in that department for this restaurant and I hope she'll still be there, but he stood up to one of the assistant managers for me when we worked together last weekend, she was trying to send me home when we were busy that night, we were back in the back talking and she had seen us but again, she really doesn't care, I was with him, he wanted me to help him put the dishes up and she called my name and he ran over there and told her "she was trying to help me, you need to leave her alone" all she could say was " well, after she gets done, she's got to put up the silverware and check on those customers out front and she's going home" guess who winded up staying overtime though thanks to more customers calling and coming in? lol, ok, thats it, I really needed to let that out. I broke up with the other guy, I got tired of his crap.


----------



## Dragonfly

Sorry but I found it really hard to follow your thread.

Having said that, put your request in writing, a few weeks in advance of the schedule being drawn up, if you want to change your work hours.

Or you could consider finding another part time fast food job that will allow you to work the hours you prefer.

Best of luck


----------



## brewgrl

Girl... I am going to be completely honest.

As someone going to school for HR, you should know that all the reasons you have given for wanting a shift change is not good enough. Especially if it's for the primary purpose of starting personal relationships with someone. Almost every job I have ever had frowns heavily on that.

Plus, you are now trying to interfere with others schedules by asking them to change their high school curriculum so that you can try to date a dish boy.

To be honest, I would be watching your back... you are asking a lot for no greater good of the company you work for.

The best thing for you to do is work your butt off, not complain about it and earn yourself better shifts- and not because you want to talk to someone you work with- because that automatically pushes you into a position where you are working below expectations.

If, this is for some reason, some guy that was truly and honestly meant to be your soul mate- get a new job.


----------



## pinksugar

I have to agree with the ladies on this one.

I think also you might get more responses if you use paragraphs



your thread was quite hard to read, lol!

good luck though!


----------



## blueangel1023

I found your post hard to read as well. You might want to add some periods to prevent run on sentences and get some paragraph structure. I did reread it twice, but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. Basically, you want to change your schedule because you want to have more time with this guy you like at work. Trust me, that's the last thing you would want to do right now (unless you want to get fired) If you somehow are interested in this guy, tell him to call you or hang someplace outside of work. Not only do workers "talk" but it's just not tolerated to have any type of romantic relationships at work. relationships @ work = TROUBLE

I know this firsthand because when I was young and stupid (lol, yes we all had that moment) 7 yrs ago I got involved with this younger guy at work who happens to be the nephew of my manager. Of course we tried to be "hush hush" about it, but guys talk even when they say they're not going to say anything (remember, bros before hos) So once when me and the manager was cool with each other, turned into a nightmare after she heard through the grapevine on what happened from other workers. Talk about Jekyll &amp; Hyde change. She ended up being nasty to me and made me do things I wasn't supposed to do. We actually had a verbal argument in which I walked out on her. I got called in to the office in which the head manager had to reprimand me and I got a write up. I told her I had my reasons, but I wasn't going to discuss the situation. In the long run, I ended up quitting my job because it's just not worth the BS and people talking behind my back...So believe me when I say, do NOT get involved in a relationship with a co-worker. It's risky and it's bound to get nowhere.

Fast forward to today, I did have a semi-crush on my coworker in the museum. We did get along well at work. More than we really should...Some people noticed it and thought we were somehow "dating" We do talk a lot at work, but we try to keep it on a professional level. Sometimes we do get out of hand. I learned from my 1st mistake years ago, so I made sure not to do the same thing again. I did ask him to hang outside of work twice (when I no longer worked there) but in the end we just decided that it's better to stay friends.

I agree with brewgrl on all accounts. If you want your shift changed, you have to prove yourself worthy by working hard for it...or just get a new job if you want to see the guy.


----------



## christy271987

I didn't think to do that, I was a bit frustrated, he isn't worth losing my job for but she isn't giving me as many hours what she used to as when I worked nights, I used to get 25 hours a week, now I just get 10 or 15, I'm trying to hang on to this on until another better one comes along because right now over here there's nothing. hang on, I know she's my general manager but her boyfriend works there with her, and she talks to him all the time when they're there together, so she is being a little unfair, he does have my number and he said we're going to try and see each other outside of work when he has the time.

I'm just no going to say anything to him when I see him again, he always comes over to where I'm working when he sees me and starts flirting with me, I'm going to have to talk to him about that.


----------



## AngelaGM

I agree with everyones' advice so far.


----------



## christy271987

never mind I guess, he got fired yesterday


----------



## pinksugar

woah, he got fired! what happened!

I'm sorry to hear that



I know you liked him


----------



## christy271987

we were supposed to work together last night too, he was supposed to come in friday night and he didn't, he didn't call or anything, well, saturday he came by when he was supposed to work and she said that he told her he was having family problems but he started playing around up there so she fired him, she said thats the 3rd time he's missed too many days and she fired him, I wish I knew that there was some way that I could help him get his job back because I'm used to seeing him there all the time, when I went in to work last night, one of my friends that works there got his number from his sister and he text messaged her and told him to text me, and he said he did but I never heard anything from him, I told him my number last weekend, I guess he didn't hear me when I gave it to him and I got him to text him back to ask him did he have the right number, and he told him he didn't and he said for me to text him.

I told him to tell him that I was tired and I'll just talk to him tomorrow. he's a sweet guy too, I'm going to miss seeing him there, I want to text him tomorrow but I don't know what to say to him


----------



## Adrienne

I know you'll miss seeing him at work but at least now you don't have a distraction there. I've worked at places like these and the last thing the managers care for is your personal relationships even if they have their so's coming up and sitting there for hours doing nothing. It's really crappy and you just have to deal with it. I know I did but I learned that I didn't care.

I've worked with my boyfriend and personally it sucked big time. We met through our job and as soon as we had a problem it'd be so obvious to the manager that we were pissed lol. I mean, we're married now but trust me, working with a so is not fun at all. Now we're married and I can honestly say that I never would want to work with him again lol.


----------



## christy271987

lol, thanks, like I said, I've got his phone number, and when I was at work last night my manager asked me if I had talked to him yet, she took my phone from me and sent him a text, I never did hear back from him, turns out, I had the wrong phone number, and he said the number he gave me was wrong so I guess I'll have to text him



omg, I don't know what to say


----------



## fedrik

Hi,

Why don't you ask sweetly and explain the reason why you want to change schedule. I hope with this way every body will understand.


----------

